# Emac donc le tiroir s'ouvre pas



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

bonjour voila j'ai un emac comme celui de la photo







mais le tiroir pour mettre les cd marche pas, j'ai demandé à un copain qui disait si connaitre en mac mais en fait il savait pas 

comment faire pour le reparer, quand on clic sur ejecter on entend clac clac et c tout 

merci de votre aide


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

l'apporter chez un concessionnaire Mac pour qu'il vous le répare.


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> l'apporter chez un concessionnaire Mac pour qu'il vous le répare.


 
je prefere le faire moi meme mais merci quand meme


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

ben oui, mais apparemment vous savez pas comment faire. Dans des cas comme ça, je préfère m'adresser à un professionnel plutôt que de tout casser en faisant n'importe quoi 

bonne chance en tout cas


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

tu sors la trousse à outils et tu te mets au boulot

http://www.sterpin.net/ddemac.htm


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu sors la trousse à outils et tu te mets au boulot
> 
> http://www.sterpin.net/ddemac.htm


 
merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------

ha oui quand meme c compliqué


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------
> 
> ha oui quand meme c compliqué



ouaips

d'un autre coté, ça occupera tes après midi et nous ça nous fera des vacances

gniark gniark gniark :king:


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Juillet 2010)

lol compliqué ... c'est super facile ça c'est rien du tout


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> lol compliqué ... c'est super facile ça c'est rien du tout



+1
Sinon acheter un graveur dvd externe en firwire


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

ben si car meme, y a des tas de vis tout ça


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Juillet 2010)

rien t oblige a les remettre:bebe:


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Super facile ce démontage à coté d'un iBook Palourde !


----------



## boddy (22 Juillet 2010)

J'ai quelques doutes sur le sérieux de la demande, mais bon :hein:

Avant de tout démonter, redémarre en tenant le clique de ta souris enfoncé pendant le démarrage.

Si c'est pas sérieux, tu m'oublies :rateau:


----------

